# Mechanic for hire.



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

*I am in the Gulf Shores area. I was laid off 4 weeks ago and i cant start my new job for another couple of weeks. I was thinking of doing a little shade treeing. My specialty is Toyotas. But i can work on pretty much anything. I also do paintless dent repair. If you think i might be of assistance send me a PM.*


----------

